# Have you ever wondered what happens if a tenant abandons their animals?



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi All, 

Today one of the landlords who's property I manage became the proud owner of 9 cats, two boys and one girl and a queen with 5 three week old kittens

All the cats are quite well socialized and are *completely free* to anyone who is willing to give them a good home. 

They are currently in the home, and the owner was evicted and no longer can care for them. 

Feel free to PM if you want a free, cute cat. 

I already did email and call the Humane Society and the city.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

That's pretty terrible, screwing a landlord over with garbage or crappy furniture is one thing but this...


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Berubeland said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today one of the landlords, who's property I manage, became the proud owner of 9 cats, two boys and one girl, and a queen with 5 three week old kittens
> I already did email and call the Humane Society and the city.


Another sad case of pet "owner" neglect. How anyone could allow that many cats to stay in one house in the first place?
Perhaps the tenant was harboring rescued cats?

I support my local no kill cat shelter as well as the Ottawa Humane society. I have two (fixed) rescued cats that live with me, but that's about all I can handle
right now. Hopefully, your little fur people can all be adopted..but it all depends on their luck in life, I suppose.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Well apparently his 20 year old cat died and the same night this stray cat came in so he kept her and she's had 2 litters of kittens so far. Three black cats about 8-9 months old and 5 kittens about 3 weeks old.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Cats are really good for chasing mice out of your income & other property.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

... and can also be delicious.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I can't eat kitten! Their sharp little bones will get stuck in my teeth 

This is a video of an eviction and as you can see there is clearly a lot more going wrong with the previous tenant than just cats.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Berubeland said:


> This is a video of an eviction and as you can see there is clearly a lot more going wrong with the previous tenant than just cats.


Thank you B. for showing them.
You are a good person and a saviour to these poor little creatures that through no fault of their own, were left to fend for themselves. I can understand the eviction, but
I don't understand how some would be so cruel as to leave these cats and especially kittens to starve and in unclean litter. They deserve better than this.
Irresponsible owners are the main reason why the Humane societies are overwhelmed and have to put them down because they become overcrowded.

When you hear the mews of an innocent little animal like those in your video..you have to wonder what is wrong with this world.

All those of you that posted above in jest..SHAME ON YOU!


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

carverman said:


> All those of you that posted above in jest..SHAME ON YOU!


FYI 'Those is plural'.

I was kidding. I have a cat and have not eaten her.... yet.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Good News!!!!

I found homes for 3 of the cats. I went to my son's Tae Kwon Do and I was asking there and a lady was so happy to get them. She wanted black cats too. I will help her to get them fixed. Usually cats hide from people for a week or more after transplantation but not these guys. They were walking around and interacting with the kids.

She made a really nice spot for them and went out and got cat stuff right away. 

So that was nice.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Berubeland said:


> Good News!!!!
> 
> I found homes for 3 of the cats. I went to my son's Tae Kwon Do and I was asking there and a lady was so happy to get them. She wanted black cats too. I will help her to get them fixed. Usually cats hide from people for a week or more after transplantation but not these guys. They were walking around and interacting with the kids.
> 
> ...


:encouragement: from my two rescued cats. I just recently donated $500 to my local no kill cat rescue and sanctuary. It is really a drop in the bucket, especially when it
comes to veterinary expenses for them..but it's all I can afford on my reduced pension. I also give $25 a month to my local humane society to help them out. I don't
agree with the Humane society's policy to have to euthanize some animals, but they only have so much room and when they are overflowing..something has to be done.
People that take on cats and let them wander around outside without having them neutered are the real problem..not the cats, which only do what is natural.
I'm glad that at least some of your foster kittens are finding good homes.

You are really a nice person, thank you for taking the time to help out those less fortunate.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Cats should be in doors only and feral cats should be eradicated. I like song birds better.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottaw...s-threaten-bird-small-mammal-populations.html


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

none said:


> Cats should be in doors only and feral cats should be eradicated. I like song birds better.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottaw...s-threaten-bird-small-mammal-populations.html


What a headline:

*Killer Cats*

lol

Maybe this genious journalist should train the killers to became vegetarians ;-)
If you really want to protect birds a good look in the mirror should show you who is their worst enemy ;-)


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Canadian journalism generally isn't terribly good. Here is a better article about why you shouldn't let a cat roam outdoors.



Homerhomer said:


> What a headline:
> If you really want to protect birds a good look in the mirror should show you who is their worst enemy ;-)


^ Unfortunately that a common misconception: 
_"The estimated kill rates are two to four times higher than mortality figures previously bandied about, and position the domestic cat as one of the single greatest human-linked threats to wildlife in the nation. More birds and mammals die at the mouths of cats, the report said, than from automobile strikes, pesticides and poisons, collisions with skyscrapers and windmills and other so-called anthropogenic causes."_

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/30/science/that-cuddly-kitty-of-yours-is-a-killer.html


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

none said:


> and position the *domestic cat as one of the single greatest human-linked *threats to wildlife in the nation. [/url]


I agree, we breed them, let them loose, and than complain when they eat and copulate ;-)
Another mess we have created ;-)


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

DW and I support the Purr Project, a no kill ranch in PV MX that places cats. Many of them end up being flown to new homes in Canada. Maybe you could contact them for some help to find Toronto-based cat lovers.

PurrProject is on Facebook


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I have 7 cats left it turned out that the other female cat is pregnant. In any case I went there yesterday and took some pics of my adorable cute kitties. I go there every day and feed them and pat them. 

http://imgur.com/a/SibT4

I do have a line on a rescue that may take them tomorrow, the painters are coming on the 18th..


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Final Update : after 2 long weeks I found a rescue to take the cats and kittens. 

http://www.oasisanimalrescue.ca/in-the-news/rose-kittens-adopt/


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Well done Rachael!


----------

